# Anyone keen to fish the GC this weekend



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

is anyone keen to fish the Gold Coast this weekend?
I was thinking the tweed, any takers.

this is subject to me shaking my flu by the weekend


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

mate im keen for anything really, 
i was thinking of just having a paddle on the tweed and trolling a few lures / throwing a few plastics in search of bream/flathead etc.
im pretty open though, if you need another deckie for the stink boat i would be keen for that even, im good for petty $.
what do you think?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

no worries Steven,

sun i can fish the morning session and was even thinking of doing a night fish at hinze as the missus is having a girls night at home,


----------

